# Solved: HWU8DD (Rev B) Windows 7 x64 Driver



## TheHumanReunion (Apr 18, 2011)

I just spent 4 whole hours searching for this and saw that alot of other people were having the same problem with the Atheros AR5007G USB Chipset install for Windows 7 64bit. I finally found this driver that works perfectly fine and put it on RapidShare so PLEASE: if you're going to reply with a thank you, add a mirror 

https://rapidshare.com/files/457942856/HWU8DD_REV.B_Win7x64_Driver.rar

Also, this should work with Revision A and possibly 32bit Win7 & Vista installs. Happy surfing


----------



## TheHumanReunion (Apr 18, 2011)

OOPS!!!!! Link is for SSL Pro users of RapidShare... Heres the right one... sorry 

http://rapidshare.com/files/457942856/HWU8DD_REV.B_Win7x64_Driver.rar


----------



## awildo (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello, i'm having the same problem but i can't find the driver for seven 64bits and i've search a lot 
So, can you send me the program please? or tell me the name of the driver so i can downlod it.
Thank you in advance


----------



## TheHumanReunion (Apr 18, 2011)

Here ya go... http://www.4shared.com/file/UdWee_NO/HWU8DD_REVB_Win7x64_Driver.html


----------



## awildo (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## TheHumanReunion (Apr 18, 2011)

Lemme know if it worked 'cause it took me SOOO long to find it and it finally did for me


----------



## awildo (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah it worked, where did you find it by the way?


----------



## TheHumanReunion (Apr 18, 2011)

I have no Idea, It was some random FTP somewhere after I had started searching for certain file names and such on google then grabbed it and it finally worked, post it other places people are looking for it if you know of any


----------

